
Ask HN: How do you remember your tasks? - Plasmoid
I&#x27;m terribly forgetful.  I <i>require</i> a written list if I need more than 3 items from the grocery store.<p>However, I don&#x27;t find the grocery store list helpful when  programming.  I&#x27;ve kept written notes, but I rarely go back and read them so I tend to forget things.<p>My largest problem is that I haven&#x27;t been able to find a good way to handle really large tasks, small tasks that are part of the large tasks, and small independent tasks.  How can I keep track of all these things in a way that still makes them all actionable?
======
bitmuncher
I use Trello boards for task management. With different boards and
customizable lists in the boards Trello is flexible enough to fit all my
needs.

